# Off on holiday



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello,

Just heading down the A1 towards Dover for our Summer holiday. Were crossing approx 2100, anyone else travelling over?? 
Were starting off on the Mosal then thinking about headingnto the Aosta Valley...has anyone been?? Anyone recommend any good sostas or wild camping spots? Debating whether to go through the Mont Blanc Tunnel or go over the mountain from Bourg St Maurice. Any suggestions??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

have a happy hols, however, why take a TUNNEL and miss out on a wonderful excursion over the top and see the sights.

I did this a few years ago on a motorbike and it was brill - but in a MH? I'm not so sure let someone else advise


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*italy*

have a good trip we are heading to sicily in October via venice and sorrentto


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: italy*



rocky1968 said:


> have a good trip we are heading to sicily in October via venice and sorrentto


Thanks. That sounds nice.


----------

